# Retirement Community That Welcomes Pets



## SeaBreeze

A retirement community in Columbia, MO and the University of Missouri have collaborated to promote a pet-friendly environment for seniors and the elderly. TigerPlace, a 32-apartment retirement facility in Columbia welcomes residents with pets and also arranges weekly visits from a variety of animals. 

Pet ownership is physically and emotionally beneficial for older people. Pets provide companionship, reduce stress, give their owners a reason to get up in the morning and take regular walks. They also provide an outside focus which can help older folks avoid the trap of self-absorption or living in the past. 

Full story: http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2012/06/11/pet-ownership-health-benefits.aspx


----------



## JustBonee

SeaBreeze said:


> Pet ownership is physically and emotionally beneficial for older people. Pets provide companionship, reduce stress, give their owners a reason to get up in the morning and take regular walks. They also provide an outside focus which can help older folks avoid the trap of self-absorption or living in the past.



That is absolutely so true .. to be denied the companionship of a pet, when it is needed most, is just plain cruel and heartless.


----------



## nan

Thats great that the residents can have pets,pets make life so much more enjoyable for lonely seniors especially.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I find it very hard being without a pet, where i live all the tourists can bring their dogs, but i am not allowed even though i own a large villa_:wtf:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I feel bad for you Jill, especially if I lived alone, I would like either a dog or a cat for company.  Cats, of course, are easier to care for if someone has medical issues that interferes with them walking the dog outdoors and cleaning up after it.  Wish you could either move, or get a rule change.


----------



## Diwundrin

I honestly don't know how well I'm going to  adapt to living without Belle.  But I can't take her to the retirement village unit I'm planning to move to.  They used to allow pets in the independent living section but there were so many arguments and problems that they've simply banned all pets now.  There are no enclosed yards, the units open onto community garden areas so it's a sad, but necessary rule.

She'll be well taken care of with relatives who love her, and I'll still get to see her often but she's been such a part of my life for so long, and such a 'friend' that I'll miss her terribly. 
 There have been times when I wouldn't have gotten out of bed and struggled to the kitchen at all only for having to feed her.  I originally rescued her from a bullet, and she later rescued me from the urge to lay down and die quietly.  We have history together.

  She nags me into action when I sit around too long, and knows when to leave me alone when I'm not feeling up to 'action'.  She even  checks all the doors before she settles for the night and lets me know when I've left one open.  (I do that deliberately occasionally just so she'll feel needed.

)  That's what friends are for right?

Realistically she will be better off where she's going. 360 acres of bush, dams and paddocks to explore, wallabies to chase, and foxes to bark at.  She doesn't even get taken for walks here now, just turned loose on the neighbourhood to sniff around.  She doesn't even go out of sight and only stays out a few minutes before she's back to see if she's missing anything.  That's no life for an active dog.  So my fretting about missing her is purely selfish.  She deserves a better deal, she needs to be able to do all the doggie things, not live a boring sedentary life to suit me.

See? I've got the 'head' part of the equation sorted, but I'm still working on the 'heart' aspect.


----------



## TICA

This brought tears to my eyes - not even kidding.   You are obviously a wonderful person to put Belle ahead of yourself and the decision of having her with people who love her and lots of room to run sounds like the right decision.   I can't imagine life without pets and if/when my time comes, I'll try and find a place where I can at least have cat or bird or something.  The cost of retirement homes are sooooo much that I sometimes wonder if it wouldn't be better to have an apartment and pay someone to come help everyday.  At least that way, you could have a small dog or cat.

At least you'll get to see her often Di and that will be a great relief.  :love_heart:


----------



## Diwundrin

No Mother Theresa syndrome here Tica, just a soft spot for dogs in general and her in particular.

I thought of  buying a smaller house in a more convenient location too, but I'd have the same yard maintenance problems as here.
Looked online at some units (apartments) too but the 'village' offers a better management option for security and the neighbours will be the same demographic as myself, retired, no kids, and on the downhill.  You never know who you'll get next-door in a unit block and I like dogs a lot more than other people's brats yelling on stairwells and in the corridor outside my door.  
I still wouldn't be able to take Belle for a walk either so no advantage in it that way and at least she has the run of the yard here.

Some retirement units are exhorbitantly expensive down here too but the one I'm looking at is roughly the same price as buying a small house, or unit in a block nearby anyway, and the maintenance fees work out less than what it costs me to keep this house going p.a. so not a bad option.  
I'm thinking of keeping this one and leasing it out to more than cover the maintenance costs in the village and save paying tax on whatever I can sell it for. I won't need much capital anyway, not taking any World cruises and I don't live high.  Still thinking on that one.  The housing market is flat at present but rents around here run at about $450 per week so that's a tempting return. I'll need to consult with a numbers guru though, I'm not that great with figures.


----------



## muckferret

Di baby petal uncle muck here i was wondering where you got to, in fact i was feeling quite lonely not having you strip me naked with you wit and criticism of my genius:love_heart:


----------



## Diwundrin

It's not you I've been avoiding Sir Duke, just some of your dozy mates. 



You'll find me here when you want a yarn, just don't bring 'em with you.


----------



## snaarl

Reading this thread, I feel quite lucky to be living where I am.  I live in a lovely small apartment in a S.H.A.G building.  That's Senior Housing Assistance Group and they are all over the Seattle area where I live. The rent is subsidized and the utilities are paid.  The best thing is you are allowed to have two pets per apartment!  The buildings are full of small dogs and cats; it's great!  My ten year old dog was welcomed here!  I came to Washington from Fort Lauderdale Fl. where dogs  are banned from all gov't subsidized housing.  Most condo developments ban dogs as well.  I wish you all good luck in moving with your pets!


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's wonderful Snaarl that you can have your dog there...I couldn't live anywhere where my pets weren't welcome.


----------



## Diwundrin

That sounds great for you Snaarl, wish there were places like that around this area, but seems not.  They all ban pets, 4 legged ones anyway, not sure about birds.  I like birds but not kept in cages so much.


----------



## Rainee

Hi Di.. thats a wonderful arrangement for your Belle.. and she will be going with family. also you will be able to see her often .. thats the best part for sure. as you won`t lose contact altogether..your a bit of a softy where it comes to dogs .. .. also good idea to keep your 
home to help pay upkeep in a village as your going to.. we live in a relocatable village sort of semi-retirement as 
Frank here couldn`t keep the upkeep and work of looking after acres also when we moved to a large home on 
a block it still was too much for him to handle with his angina etc so we chose this and its a nice relaxed lifestyle.. 
and its very quiet but one problem here is no pets either.. I wish I could .. maybe if I was on my own I`d get a cat and 
hide it in side, keep it as an inside cat , surely no one would know hehe ! well wishful thinking eh ? but any way good luck with 
your new adventure when you decide to go..


----------



## Diwundrin

Thanks Rainee, still being held up waiting on final floorplans to be drawn up. They're altering the bathroom and I'm not signing anything until I'm sure it's suitable for my needs.  It isn't the way it's built now but won't take much to fix.


----------



## Lon

Here's where I live and they allow pets up to 25lbs.

http://www.westwoodbluffs.com/


----------



## Josiah

I've looked into a lot of retirement communities and almost all permit small well behaved pets.


----------



## AZ Jim

I think what is confusing is  the word community.  Here in Arizona we have many over 55 neighborhoods called retirement communities and you own your own separate home and can have whatever pets you choose.  The homes can only be purchased by seniors.  Much of the discussion here seems to be the apartment or condo type communities where they all share a building.


----------



## Josiah

A good Point Jim. I toyed with the idea of using the term retirement facility and should have opted for it. The retirement facilities I've visited offer more than a senior condo. Usually the resident is provided one or more meals, there are organized activities, transportation and many offer the option to graduate from independent living to Assisted Living. And some even have skilled nursing resources.


----------



## halalu

Seattle? Wonder if I could find my husband in the senior living housing, he could live next door


----------



## pollytink

Josiah said:


> I've looked into a lot of retirement communities and almost all permit small well behaved pets.


I thought I'd found heaven recently, so new, 2 br, lots of kitchen cabinets. THEN.....checked out the financials more.....would only qualify for a 1 br and would probably have to move in 3-4 years as my income and the income limits would put me in a more expensive level.  THEN learned that I'd have to declaw my Tinkerbell and I wouldn't do that for anything so I told them no deal! I also told her that they should put berber carpeting in the apts instead of the prob less expensive pile carpet they used......less easy for kitty to destroy!


----------



## tortiecat

I live in a 'retirement residence' comprised of rental apartments ranging from studios to 4-1/2 which is what I have - two bedrooms, 2 bathrooms.
I originally moved in with my husband but he has passed away since; I know the apt. is too big for me but I love it and so far can afford it.
There is a dining room, indoor and outdoor pools, hair salons, gym, billiard room, small resto where they have 'happy hour' every other Friday.
We also have a small bus that takes people shopping and to outside events.  I have my own car but I do go to the outside social events.
We are allowed cats, birds, etc. but no dogs.
I have been here 6 years and am quite content.
There is also a 'care floor' for those who no longer can live on their own.
These kinds of residences are springing up all over my area as the population grows older.


----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


> I feel bad for you Jill, especially if I lived alone, I would like either a dog or a cat for company.  Cats, of course, are easier to care for if someone has medical issues that interferes with them walking the dog outdoors and cleaning up after it.  Wish you could either move, or get a rule change.


Actually SB cats, (I have had many) are not recommended for the elderly as they present a tripping hazard.  Kitty love to come up and rub your legs (which is their way of owning you), but in doing so, they often trip a person.  Old people do not need falls.


----------



## fureverywhere

This issue is exactly something that keeps me up at night. Hubby keeps insisting he'll be okay in this house. But considering even the supermarket is a challenge for him I dunno. We have two steep winding staircases that I feel might give him problems eventually. There is or at least used to be a lot of senior housing at the Jersey Shore. But it HAS to accept pets. If you plan a timeline of say 5 to 10 years from now we will probably be down to three cats and a dog. The other critters are somewhat elderly. Callie is young and close to sixty pounds. Well mannered certainly, but imposing looking enough to spook some people on sight. This is something I have to seriously research. My boy is the light of my life, something to definitely figure out. There is section 8 and additional help for seniors.


----------



## Lon

I live in a age  55+ Apartment complex and pets up to 25lbs are OK.


----------



## fureverywhere

I live in a age  55+ Apartment complex and pets up to 25lbs are OK. 

Sixty pound moose who looks like he eats children for breakfast is going to take some careful research


----------



## BeachLover1952

They say that there are 3 top-notch vet hospitals in Rocky Mountain, NC. Sta. Cruz, CA is also a popular retirement place for those who have pets. I am very happy that there are plenty of retirement communities that would embrace our adorable pets.


----------

